# India's First MSI GT72 with Nvidia GTX 900 Series Coming Soon



## rhyansy (Oct 31, 2014)

MSI India Notebook Release!

MSI,a leading manufacturer of computer hardware products and solutions, announces the availability of the critically acclaimed GT72 Dominator Series gaming laptops with NVIDIA’s latest GTX 900M Series graphics. Armed with unprecedented power and an array of cutting-edge features, including MSI’s new SHIFT technology, the new gaming notebooks deliver up to 28% more graphics performance for a mobile gaming experience without barriers!

Coming soon to India, please stay tuned for further announcements and follow us at MSI India Notebook (*www.facebook.com/MsiIndiaClub)

*gentechpcforums.com/Images/MSI/Striker/GT72%2001.JPG

*gentechpcforums.com/Images/MSI/Striker/GT72%2002.JPG

*gentechpcforums.com/Images/MSI/Striker/GT72%2003.JPG

*gentechpcforums.com/Images/MSI/Striker/GT72%2004.JPG

*gentechpcforums.com/Images/MSI/Striker/GT72%2005.JPG

*gentechpcforums.com/Images/MSI/Striker/GT72%2007.JPG

*gentechpcforums.com/Images/MSI/Striker/GT72%2008.JPG

*gentechpcforums.com/Images/MSI/Striker/GT72%2010.JPG

*gentechpcforums.com/Images/MSI/Striker/GT72%2011.JPG

*gentechpcforums.com/Images/MSI/Striker/GT72%2012.JPG


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 31, 2014)

^hoping the pricing isn't fcuked up like it is in the case of Ghost/Ghost Pro/Leopard and we have options to customise the laptop (not just the pre configured ones from flipkart -_- )


----------



## rishi_sethi (Oct 31, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> ^hoping the pricing isn't fcuked up like it is in the case of Ghost/Ghost Pro/Leopard and we have options to customise the laptop (not just the pre configured ones from flipkart -_- )



You are living in India bro. "Hoping" is good but what you mentioned here is Dreaming


----------



## Siddhartht (Nov 5, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> ^hoping the pricing isn't fcuked up like it is in the case of Ghost/Ghost Pro/Leopard and we have options to customise the laptop (not just the pre configured ones from flipkart -_- )



After doing a little bit of research, I guess, IN MOST cases, we can't have good pricing. India is a socialist country, which discourages importing stuff(which is a good thing, if companies set up their manufacturing base in India). USA is a capitalist country, which encourages free flow of capital, hence less prices, which comes with higher cost of living. Laptops are same. While many will argue that both India and US import from same location, our country does have higher duties. Also, since most companies buy completely build units, that increases price more. 
If MSI allows customization(those old Dell days), that might decrease the net price of laptops(say, importing GPUs/SSDs/RAM separately), and might increase consumer acceptance. Sure,MSI cannot be Clevo, but it can try to be better than Alienware.


----------



## rhyansy (Nov 6, 2014)

Siddhartht said:


> After doing a little bit of research, I guess, IN MOST cases, we can't have good pricing. India is a socialist country, which discourages importing stuff(which is a good thing, if companies set up their manufacturing base in India). USA is a capitalist country, which encourages free flow of capital, hence less prices, which comes with higher cost of living. Laptops are same. While many will argue that both India and US import from same location, our country does have higher duties. Also, since most companies buy completely build units, that increases price more.
> If MSI allows customization(those old Dell days), that might decrease the net price of laptops(say, importing GPUs/SSDs/RAM separately), and might increase consumer acceptance. Sure, you MSI cannot be Clevo, but it can try to be better than Alienware.



Thank you for the reply. This is the point we're tying to talk about. The business environment is not favorable so the best we can is provide what we can within our means. MSI is here, very reachable for all.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 7, 2014)

I like and appreciate what MSI is doing here. Even though I am sure that the gt72 will be freaking costly (prolly 2lakh inr), I like MSI's attitude to release the top models here in India,  and as stated before ,offering better prices compared to the alienware while giving even better hardware. Its still gonna be cheaper to import a gt72 via a friend I guess. But nonetheless, I appreciate your efforts MSI.

Just hope something like xotic PC comes up in India soon.


----------



## Siddhartht (Nov 8, 2014)

One thing which....well, I was wondering, was driver support given by MSI. Is it first party(i.e. from the OEM vendor itself ?) or from MSI(GPU etc) ?
GT72 is top of the line model, and when Windows 10 will come, will MSI give driver updates for keyboard and other stuff ?
I was playing Final Fantasy XIII on my old laptop with Radeon 6xxx gpu....and it lagged like hell at various points, and while I think that the GPU itself is pretty capable, it is because HP never provided updated driver. (Although, FFXIII is just a bad port, I hope MGS will be something good.). Point being, driver support for core components is essential. Alienware constantly updates the "proprietary" hardware drivers, and that is the plus point for them, brands like Gigabyte or Asus, might have better laptops, but their drivers........


----------



## retz (Nov 8, 2014)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Its still gonna be cheaper to import a gt72 via a friend I guess. But nonetheless, I appreciate your efforts MSI.



That's the main issue with these kinds of laptops: most people that can afford to buy this, will be able to import it at a cheaper overall cost through somebody. I think the only way to reduce costs here for these companies would be to maybe import the intermediate goods and do the assembly in India. A few car/bike companies do something like that (but even there they have to manufacture a certain % of the product in India for those exemptions to apply.)


----------



## rhyansy (Nov 10, 2014)

Siddhartht said:


> One thing which....well, I was wondering, was driver support given by MSI. Is it first party(i.e. from the OEM vendor itself ?) or from MSI(GPU etc) ?
> GT72 is top of the line model, and when Windows 10 will come, will MSI give driver updates for keyboard and other stuff ?
> I was playing Final Fantasy XIII on my old laptop with Radeon 6xxx gpu....and it lagged like hell at various points, and while I think that the GPU itself is pretty capable, it is because HP never provided updated driver. (Although, FFXIII is just a bad port, I hope MGS will be something good.). Point being, driver support for core components is essential. Alienware constantly updates the "proprietary" hardware drivers, and that is the plus point for them, brands like Gigabyte or Asus, might have better laptops, but their drivers........



Yes, MSI provides for the driver support for each update. You can download them in our website (MSI Global - Computer, Laptop, Notebook, Desktop, Motherboard, Graphics and more 64) 

As for Win10, no news yet regarding how MS will update this new OS, but we can assure you that once user upgrade to this OS, MSI will provide the driver support as well.

- - - Updated - - -



retz said:


> That's the main issue with these kinds of laptops: most people that can afford to buy this, will be able to import it at a cheaper overall cost through somebody. I think the only way to reduce costs here for these companies would be to maybe import the intermediate goods and do the assembly in India. A few car/bike companies do something like that (but even there they have to manufacture a certain % of the product in India for those exemptions to apply.)



Partially yes, but people who already can afford these top end laptops are rich enough to not care about the small price difference already. Lucky enough, India is not Brazil where taxes are even crazier! You can check how PS4 cost there! (*www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-03-18/pricey-ps4-the-most-expensive-countries-to-buy-a-playstation-4.html) 

About the option to establish a factory in India will not be possible as the whole supply chain is already well-established in China. Unless India can entice them to come, then it will benefit everyone there, not only for laptops, and a whole lot of other electronics as well.


----------



## zkhil (Nov 18, 2014)

guys i got to know the prices from a local dealer. they are way too costly. it would be way cheaper to import them:
GS60 2QE Ghost Pro (GTX 970M 3GB GDDR5) 15.6" UHD, (3840*2160) 4K  :Rs. 169,900
GT72 2QD Dominator (GTX 970M 6GB GDDR5) 17.3" FHD, Anti-Glare (1920*1080): Rs. 179,900
GT72 2QE Dominator Pro(GTX 980M 8GB GDDR5) 17.3" FHD, Anti-Glare (1920*1080): Rs. 215,900


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 18, 2014)

zkhil said:


> guys i got to know the prices from a local dealer. they are way too costly. it would be way cheaper to import them:
> GS60 2QE Ghost Pro (GTX 970M 3GB GDDR5) 15.6" UHD, (3840*2160) 4K  :Rs. 169,900
> GT72 2QD Dominator (GTX 970M 6GB GDDR5) 17.3" FHD, Anti-Glare (1920*1080): Rs. 179,900
> GT72 2QE Dominator Pro(GTX 980M 8GB GDDR5) 17.3" FHD, Anti-Glare (1920*1080): Rs. 215,900



total waste, better to buy custom laptop from Sager/Clevo (Xotic-PC)


----------



## Night-Rider (Nov 18, 2014)

If MSI builds a decent laptop under 80K, I think they would sell more laptops than any other brand.


----------



## rhyansy (Nov 19, 2014)

zkhil said:


> guys i got to know the prices from a local dealer. they are way too costly. it would be way cheaper to import them:
> GS60 2QE Ghost Pro (GTX 970M 3GB GDDR5) 15.6" UHD, (3840*2160) 4K  :Rs. 169,900
> GT72 2QD Dominator (GTX 970M 6GB GDDR5) 17.3" FHD, Anti-Glare (1920*1080): Rs. 179,900
> GT72 2QE Dominator Pro(GTX 980M 8GB GDDR5) 17.3" FHD, Anti-Glare (1920*1080): Rs. 215,900



It's not yet officially released and where ever you got this info is really intriguing.

- - - Updated - - -



SaiyanGoku said:


> total waste, better to buy custom laptop from Sager/Clevo (Xotic-PC)



Sager/Clevo are not making efforts like MSI to make it available in India.

- - - Updated - - -



Night-Rider said:


> If MSI builds a decent laptop under 80K, I think they would sell more laptops than any other brand.



We have sub-80k gaming laptop offering in GP60 already available in FlipKart (www.flipkart.com/msi) and selling quite nicely. MSI is offering a whole range of options from the highest-end of GT72 to entry gaming in GP60. Whatever suits your budget, you can get what you need.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 19, 2014)

rhyansy said:


> Sager/Clevo are not making efforts like MSI to make it available in India.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



1. India isn't their target market at all. They aren't trying to rip people off 
2. If you want 840m in a laptop, Lenovo Z50 is a much better option and under 80k Lenovo Y50 is way better than GP60.


----------



## Night-Rider (Nov 19, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> 1. India isn't their target market at all. They aren't trying to rip people off
> 2. If you want 840m in a laptop, Lenovo Z50 is a much better option and under 80k Lenovo Y50 is way better than GP60.



Exactly. MSI has a decent laptop at 66k. But the next laptop is close to 1 lac. So there is a gap between 66k and 1 lac which should be filled by a laptop having a GTX 850M or GTX 860M.


----------



## rhyansy (Nov 20, 2014)

Night-Rider said:


> Exactly. MSI has a decent laptop at 66k. But the next laptop is close to 1 lac. So there is a gap between 66k and 1 lac which should be filled by a laptop having a GTX 850M or GTX 860M.



Actually, there should be one in the middle of 66k and 100k but our recommendation didnt push thru our partners. Hopefully we will be able to persuade them somehow.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 20, 2014)

^ the one at 66k should've been with ddr5 850m instead of ddr3 840m.


----------



## Night-Rider (Nov 20, 2014)

rhyansy said:


> Actually, there should be one in the middle of 66k and 100k but our recommendation didnt push thru our partners. Hopefully we will be able to persuade them somehow.


Yes it should. I hope your partners listen to this. 70-80k is the sweet spot of the gaming laptop as they have high performance and still being in the reach of the average Indian gamer.


----------



## $hadow (Nov 22, 2014)

paying anything above 80k for a gaming laptop is a big NO from my side.


----------



## rhyansy (Nov 24, 2014)

Night-Rider said:


> Yes it should. I hope your partners listen to this. 70-80k is the sweet spot of the gaming laptop as they have high performance and still being in the reach of the average Indian gamer.



Hope so too. Doing business in India is really challenging! Will do our best!


----------



## zkhil (Nov 28, 2014)

I got the info from my local city dealer. These were apparently pre-order prices. I'm 100% sure that those will be the final prices + or - 10k. Anyway I realized that spending 1.69 lacs for gaming is just ridiculous. Instead I'm putting a gtx 970 in my moderate PC(i5 2500k) and upgrading it. I bought a Lenovo y50 for my younger brother and that laptop is absolutely worth it for 78k (4GB 860m model). I mean all we require is the graphics card and MSI tries to shoehorn SSDs and super Raid 3 and other stuff. I'm sure they are good but ultimately it comes down to GPU > then CPU(and CPUs these days are hardly the problem)> decent RAM of 8 GB and so on. When will these manufacturers realize keeping it simple is all that is required to keep the prices low. People buy lenovo for the awesome price point and 860m, not for the multi colored back lit keybord..no one needs that


----------



## rhyansy (Dec 1, 2014)

zkhil said:


> I got the info from my local city dealer. These were apparently pre-order prices. I'm 100% sure that those will be the final prices + or - 10k. Anyway I realized that spending 1.69 lacs for gaming is just ridiculous. Instead I'm putting a gtx 970 in my moderate PC(i5 2500k) and upgrading it. I bought a Lenovo y50 for my younger brother and that laptop is absolutely worth it for 78k (4GB 860m model). I mean all we require is the graphics card and MSI tries to shoehorn SSDs and super Raid 3 and other stuff. I'm sure they are good but ultimately it comes down to GPU > then CPU(and CPUs these days are hardly the problem)> decent RAM of 8 GB and so on. When will these manufacturers realize keeping it simple is all that is required to keep the prices low. People buy lenovo for the awesome price point and 860m, not for the multi colored back lit keybord..no one needs that



Wow! Are you from the competitor? We're not pushing to become a Lenovo because MSI is small in comparison. The way we survive in the gaming business is because we have features that are worth it's price. We value quality and this lacks in India. if we offer something similar like other brands, we will not be here any longer.


----------



## zkhil (Dec 2, 2014)

oh no! I don't work for any Laptop company. I'm just a satisfied customer with Lenovo thats all! I bought 2 laptops from them and so far I'm satisfied. I'm sure MSI is just as good. Last month I suggested an MSI mobile workstation to a friend of mine and he seems to be enjoying it. Gaming community in itself is niche, add to that laptop gaming and that too high end laptop gamers who are willing to spend 1.5 lacs + on a laptop..its a very very niche market..anyway.. we've been hearing about 900m model laptops hitting India for a month now. Any idea when these laptops are actually going to be available?


----------



## rhyansy (Dec 3, 2014)

zkhil said:


> oh no! I don't work for any Laptop company. I'm just a satisfied customer with Lenovo thats all! I bought 2 laptops from them and so far I'm satisfied. I'm sure MSI is just as good. Last month I suggested an MSI mobile workstation to a friend of mine and he seems to be enjoying it. Gaming community in itself is niche, add to that laptop gaming and that too high end laptop gamers who are willing to spend 1.5 lacs + on a laptop..its a very very niche market..anyway.. we've been hearing about 900m model laptops hitting India for a month now. Any idea when these laptops are actually going to be available?



Yes, it's very niche market but it's working for us. Small companies rely on differentiation to be competitive. Gaming laptops and workstation are some of the areas MSI is focusing to have a competitive advantage.

As for availability of the Nvidia 900 refresh, pace is very different in India. Release of new products are constantly being delayed, we wish to release as early as possible.


----------

